# Dog sitter needed please in Maidstone



## gooner1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi everyone
I realise it's short notice but I am looking for a dog sitter in the Maidstone Kent area (Sutton Valence) for Friday from about 3/8 . I have two we'll behaved and we'll socialised Ridgebacks and they would not be a problem as I will make sure they have been well walked before hand. 
07795576730


----------



## ProfessorEA (Oct 19, 2013)

Does UK have a site where dog sitters and dog owners can meet? I know that we have this in the states. You can look at the dog sitters in an area if you are traveling and need someone, and you see reviews and background checks for them. Its a pretty great service.


----------

